# Poképhiles



## Meririn (Jun 29, 2008)

*Poképhiles*

Again and again, we have been cast from our homes and into the streets. “Poképhiles,” the whispers say as they follow us, stalking us deep into our dreams. “Poképhiles.” But we’re not. We’re not degenerates, and we have names. We are simply people who have chosen to love for the mind behind the physical, and the persecution we have faced is the story of our lives.

Since the group met, these are the beings who belong to it:

Calim: A reclusive young man who alternates between being serious and light-hearted. He has tried to escape a less than virtuous past, but seems to attract trouble like sugar attracts flies.

Siyavash: A Gallade who doesn’t even try to live up to the standards of chivalry which his species is famous for. He is brash, blunt, and bad-tempered even when he’s happy.

Milanda: An extremely shy girl who is scared of the entire world. She is sometimes prone to anger, but she is generally mild, and trusts few people.

Typhlosion: A cynical Pokémon who makes it her main priority to protect Milanda from the world. She is willing to go to extreme lengths for the one she loves and is very headstrong.

Sunny: A caring boy who tends to be the voice of reason. Whereas the others have been somewhat hardened by their experiences, Sunny has retained his good will and strength of nature.

Aguro: A crafty female Alakazam who is a quick thinker and a witty conversationalist. Despite her sometimes harsh actions, she is sweet and charitable.

Ty: A mute youth who has a pessimistic view of the world and society in general. The only thing he really likes are Pokémon, and the only way he likes them is free. He sometimes allows his anger to cloud his calculating intelligence.

Gardevoir: A nameless female Pokémon who stands by Ty through his constant annoyance at her. She is selfless and giving, even to those that would hurt her, though she does tend to worry.

Amy: A teenaged girl who suffers from a major lack of self-confidence. She has a strong personality, but she seems hesitant to really step out of her comfort zone.

Jet: A somewhat stoic Lucario who is often the most level-headed of the crew. He is rational and insightful, character traits which often get their most use when he reassures Amy that she is doing the right thing.

Josh: An easygoing boy who has a history of Pokémon loving in the family. He is personable and speaks his mind, but he doesn’t talk much about himself.

Pureheart: A smart-alecky Delcatty who has a quick tongue and a sassy demeanour. She has a lot of spunk, and she can’t resist using her sharp wit on even her friends.   

If you are not one of these people, please do not sign up. If you are, please repost your profiles and we will get going!

For those of you who don’t remember, we were just leaving the hotel.


----------



## Zeph (Jun 29, 2008)

*Re: Poképhiles*

Hooray! You re-made it!

I will try and post more from now on.


----------



## Dragon_night (Jun 29, 2008)

*Re: Poképhiles*

Hehe, I was wondering when this would come back ;)

Oh thank gawd I had my profile saved :3 (But now I get the chance to do Gardevoir's) 

Name: Ty
Gender: Male
Age: 14

Pokémon of choice: Female, Gardevoir (won’t tell Ty her name)

Appearance: Black hair, falling down around his shoulders. Often mistaken for a girl because of it. Black hoody and a pair of blue jeans. Not very strong, just an average teen. Caucasian with hints of a native background. Brown eyes. At his neck are scares that look like they’ll never fully heal.

Personality: (As a note, Ty can’t talk.) Calm and removed. Hate people, and has the tendency to give them dirty looks. He’d rather do things by himself without help, and if humans help him he won’t even acknowledged their existence. Overall, he ignores people when they talk to him until they go away. Pokémon, on the other hand, he is more genital and treats them as though they were humans. The only exception to this are the Pokémon that can talk and communicate to humans.

Background: He can’t talk, so he tells no one. Only Gardevoir tells about how he saved some Pokémon from trainers before coming here.

Mary Sue score: 16 (The test was long, but I survived)



Aaaand now Gardevoir's

Name: Unknown (Just Gardevoir for now)
Gender: Female
Human of choice: Ty

Appearance: The normal Gardevoir. Nothing much out of the ordinary. 

Personality: (C+P from what Meririn said) A nameless female Pokémon who stands by Ty through his constant annoyance at her. She is selfless and giving, even to those that would hurt her, though she does tend to worry.

Background: When she was young, she was caught by a trainer, and raised up for her whole life. She had fun with all the other Pokémon her trainer caught, and even had a romantic fling with one of them. Of course, her trainer was badly injured in a wild Pokémon battle, and quickly retired, letting all of his Pokémon go their own way. It was then that she realized how much she loved her trainer, and that she couldn’t bear to live without him. It wasn’t in a romantic way, just loyalty. Even now, she’s still looking for him. But after a month passed since her trainer had let her go, she found Ty, wondering in the forest. She gave him a teleport to another place, and ever since, clung on to him, trying to replace him with her old trainer. Unfortunately, Ty would let her speak of any other past events they shared. 

Mary Sue Score: Honestly, I don’t want to go through that again >_>


----------



## Meririn (Jun 30, 2008)

*Re: Poképhiles*

Good to have you both back! Let's see if the others notice that this is up before doing anything.


----------



## Gardevoir Girl (Jun 30, 2008)

*Re: Poképhiles*

Hooray! I'd repost the profile I wrote and saved long ago for Amy, but I deleted it last month. I can't wait to get going with this again!


----------



## Meririn (Jun 30, 2008)

*Re: Poképhiles*

Excellent, only three more to go before we can begin. If they haven't joined in 12 hours, I'll start anyway.


----------



## Alliniere (Jul 1, 2008)

*Re: Poképhiles*

Alliniere noticed! And she's *Hankering* to get back to the roleplay.

Milanda (forgot the last name)
Purple eyes, skin so pale you can see the veins, making her very unnerving to look at, seeming as if she has some sort of ailment. Shoulder length blonde hair, burnt off to avoid recognition. Although purple eyes are sort of unique. Depressed, but strong willed. Hates it when people don't show respect to her, or anyone else. As such, she has tried (pointlessly, it seems) to show Ty that she is worth something. Milanda's past is one all too familiar, a story that seems almost to be the textbook case. Almost. In addition to being Pokesexual, they are also lesbians. This makes Calim and Siyavash's love all the more comforting to Milanda. She met the love of her life when the small pokemon hatched. They grew up together, and eventually realized their mutual love. As it was being confessed, a family intrusion ended with her being officially a "Missing person", her father in prison, and, to the best of her knowledge, her mothers death. Her romantic life has thus taken a backseat,

Typhlosion
She has taken the role of a sort of guardian to Milanda, fighting any who seem cruel. When the police destoryed their own home, she was as much responsible for the destruction, as she set fire to police cars, causing explosions. She feels guilty, afraid this will cause the police to chase after her and Milanda, all she truely wants is to find a happy place for her and her love to exist. But all she sees is hate, and wonders why it is so wrong to love. She has become cynical, hateful of the world, and, perhaps it is only her aggresive nature, but parts of her wish she could just burn everything, everyone who makes true love impossible.


----------



## Meririn (Jul 1, 2008)

*Re: Poképhiles*

Looks like most people are back - I'll start now. Also, I don't remember the name Calim was going to use, so I'm just making his faux name up.

After checking to make sure that the coast was clear, Calim carefully lead the others out into the night. It was only five thirty in the morning, but already, dawn was beginning to stretch its yellow tendrils over the sky. This was the earliest time at which the ferry ticket centre would be open. Stalking into the small depot, Calim took an appropriate amount of Siyavash's money and put it on the counter. "Six tickets, please," he ordered the sleepy woman. 

"Great. What are your names? We need to check you against the criminal database," she intoned. 

Calim prayed that none of their pseudonyms had commited any crimes within the last eight years.

When the computer finally beeped, signifying that none of the input names had any negative records associated with them, the haggard lady handed over a couple of tickets. "The ship leaves at ten. You have until then to get everything together... Or at least buy a shirt," she muttered.

The young man fought to contain his relief. "Do we want to get on the ship now, or look around Canalave some more?" he asked the assembled group.


----------



## Dragon_night (Jul 1, 2008)

*Re: Poképhiles*

(OOC: I remember us switching partners before. I think Ty was with Ami, but I forgot who Gardevoir was with :P)

_Uh, well I guess we could look around. As long as we are with different people than our partners._ Gardevoir said, looking at the one she had chosen before.

Ty rolled his eyes, making sure it was clear to everyone. I think we stay on the ship, unless we want the cops after us.

_Ty, you look like a girl. They won't be looking for you._

Gardevoir, you look anorexic. Do I bring it up repeatedly? 

She blushed slightly, and decided not to respond, waiting for someone else to talk.


----------



## Flareth (Jul 1, 2008)

*Re: Poképhiles*

(Do I HAVE to find my profiles? He's very summed up...)

Josh sighed.

_Are you ok?_ Pureheart asked, _Without me._

"Yes. To keep you safe, I'd do anything." Josh said.


----------



## Meririn (Jul 1, 2008)

*Re: Poképhiles*

(No, you don't need to find your profile, Flareth, that's fine)

Calim nodded. "All right, then. It might look less suspicious if we all get on board at different times, anyway. Just make sure that you get to the ferry before ten - I don't think anyone would want to leave without their partner," he said. 

Siyavash turned to Milanda and folded his arms. "Well, where are we going?" he asked her telepathically. 

((If anyone else remembers who was with who, please say))


----------



## Flareth (Jul 1, 2008)

*Re: Poképhiles*

"Maybe go out for food." Josh said, drooling slightly.

_You sicken me sometimes, Josh-o_ Pureheart giggled.


----------



## Dragon_night (Jul 1, 2008)

*Re: Poképhiles*

((OOC: Dang, I was hoping I could find something in the google Cache >_> Nothing. Although, I do remember Gardevoir going with Sunny. I think.)

Ty's eyes quickly scanned for Jet, until he found the Lucario. In his usual body posture, he slumped over to the bi-pedal dog. Alright, I seriously thing we should go on the ship and wait for the others. I already resent being here, and the last thing I need is more old men looking at me while I look like a girl... But if you _have_ to stay out of the ship, then whatever.

Gardevoir followed the same suit as Ty, exept with a more graceful posture. She floated next to Sunny, nodding her head at Aguro. _Well, don't mind where we go. Although, I'd rather look around outside if that's okay with you._


----------



## Gardevoir Girl (Jul 2, 2008)

*Re: Poképhiles*

((Jet was with Ty, but I can't remember who Amy was with.))

Jet tilted his head and scrutinized Ty. "If you don't want people looking at you, don't draw attention to yourself," he said simply, returning to scanning the almost-deserted city for danger. Amy hovered anxiously nearby, doing exactly the same thing. Finally her eyes locked onto Jet and she did something she hadn't done since she discovered the ability; she sent him her thoughts in very weak telepathy.

"Jet, I'm not sure about this. What if something goes wrong on the ship, and we get separated, and... we can't find each other again?" She shuddered involuntarily at the thought.

"Don't worry," Jet reassured her, silently so that Ty could not hear. "If we're separated, I won't be far away. Just stick with your new partner and you'll be all right."


----------



## Alliniere (Jul 2, 2008)

*Re: Poképhiles*

Milanda turned to Siyavash
"I'm hungry... I think I have.." She pulled small amounts of change from her pockets "Just enough for a small lunch. Maybe we could find a burger stand or something. I haven't really eaten since the last meal at the cabin's. My mind was sort of on other things. Do you have anywhere you'd like to go?"



Typhlosion had forgotton who she was to be with, so instead, she just walked around with the main group, waiting to see who was left over, assuming that was who she was to be with. It lead to boredom, and she spent quite some time shooting paper-thin jets of fire to burn up small insects, remembering the police, and imagining the ants in the blue uniforms, with nothing but her judgement keeping them alive. 'It would feel so good to have that sort of power'.


----------



## Meririn (Jul 2, 2008)

*Re: Poképhiles*

Siyavash shrugged. "Anywhere with a salad. Why do you think my evolutionary line is so skinny? We eat like birds," he responded to Milanda. 

Calim nodded to Pureheart. "What do you feel like doing? If you don't have any preferences, I think we should go get rooms side by side on the ferry," he suggested.


----------



## Flareth (Jul 2, 2008)

*Re: Poképhiles*

"I would go for some burgers, perhaps a large soda." Josh moaned in hunger.

Pureheart sighed. Her owner was always doing this.

_You'll regret that soda when you have to go potty._ Pureheart laughed.


----------



## Zeph (Jul 2, 2008)

*Re: Poképhiles*

It aw sthen that Sunny too realised how hungry he was. "I could eat a Rapidash," he said, turning to Aguro. "Can't you make food appear or something?"

The human-disguised Alakazam shook her head and reached into the pockets of the trousers her Psychic disguise was wearing, pulling out her two shining spoons, which she levitated into the air, bent double, stretched back to normal and finally replaced in her pockets. Sunny stared at ehr quizzically and she shrugged. "_Need to practise,_" she told him.


----------



## Alliniere (Jul 2, 2008)

*Re: Poképhiles*

"Alright, let's go!" Milanda walked with the psychic type, and even in the way she walked with him, it was clear that she saw the pokemon as she would any human. She was walking with a friend, going out to eat. A few questioning looks got sent their way, whispers she wasn't used to.
"Why isn't she keeping it in it's ball?"
"Is she one of those perverts?"  Upon hearing the whispers, Milanda's whole walk changed. Now her walk suggested fear, her eyes wide, she turned to Siyavash, deep purple eyes pleading for advice on what to do. It was easy to forget that the sickly-pale girl had only been on the run for less than a few weeks, and had spent most of that time in the cabins.


----------



## Meririn (Jul 2, 2008)

*Re: Poképhiles*

Siyavash mentally sighed. Ignoring his hurt shoulder and hip, he picked Milanda up and carried her over the crowd until they were finally standing in front of a small cafe. After placing her on the ground, he opened the door for her and bowed, keeping up appearances. "Pretend you're sick and you need me to do everything for you," he instructed her telepathically, making sure that no one else could hear.


----------



## Gardevoir Girl (Jul 2, 2008)

*Re: Poképhiles*

Jet watched as everyone moved around the city, mostly aiming for shops selling food. He glanced sideways at Ty and said shortly, "Everyone is eating. You want something too?"

Amy leaned casually against a wall nearby, but her eyes continued searching the city. Her hand slipped absently into her pocket and closed around something small, bringing a faint smile back to her anxious face. She gently squeezed the object before withdrawing her hand and moving toward Typhlosion. Noticing that the Fire Pokemon was busy burning ants, Amy stopped a short distance away; having a Steel type partner, she had never felt quite safe around fire of any sort.

"Um... Typhlosion? I think we're the only ones left over. We should probably stay together."


----------



## Flareth (Jul 2, 2008)

*Re: Poképhiles*

"Any luck finding a burger stand?" Josh asked, "I'm so hungry."

_Stop whining...._ Pureheart said.

(Who  is Pureheart with?)


----------



## Dragon_night (Jul 2, 2008)

*Re: Poképhiles*

Ty shrugged his shoulders, looking at Gardevoir, and then back to Jet to reply. If you're hungry I'll go. Don't mind if I eat or not. Though, I prefer something that serves vegetarian.

Now that he was thinking of it, he was hungry. He hadn't eaten since... well, he never kept tabs in when he ate, but he was sure it hadn't been for a while.


----------



## Meririn (Jul 2, 2008)

*Re: Poképhiles*

((Pureheart is with Calim, he addressed her in a previous post))


----------



## Alliniere (Jul 2, 2008)

*Re: Poképhiles*

Typhlosion bowed her head towards Amy.
"What would you like to do then? I'm up for anythign that kills the time while we're waiting to board."


Milanda adapted quickly to the role, her skin doing it's part. Though the whispers had stopped, new ones quickly took their place, people questioning if it was safe to get near her. Quickly buying and paying for their food, using up the small amount of money she had, Milanda sat down, pretending to need help, then focused her thoughts on trying to have a psychic conversation with the pokemon sitting across from her.
'I'm sorry about that... I'm really nervous... I never did react well to people talking to me behind my back.'


----------



## Gardevoir Girl (Jul 3, 2008)

*Re: Poképhiles*

Jet cast about the town for a moment, thinking about the money obstacle. He was starving, but neither he nor Amy had any money. For a moment the thought of stealing something entered his mind, but one glance at Amy banished the thought immediately. He would never defy the wishes of the one who had taught him that stealing was wrong.

"I don't have any money," he told Ty. "I'll have to ask Calim for some."

Amy considered for a moment. "I'd suggest getting something to eat, but I don't have any money and we can't keep using the money Siyavash-" She bit her lip, on the verge of saying the word 'stole'. "Obtained," she finished carefully. She shrugged offhandedly and said dully, "We could always dumpster-dive, Jet and I used to do that a lot."


----------



## Dragon_night (Jul 3, 2008)

*Re: Poképhiles*

Ty sighed and pulled out two twenty dollar bills from the front pocket of his hoody and gave one to Amy. This is all I got from my old home, tell your human to use it wisely, he thought to Jet. He placed back the second bill back in it's pocket. Then he looked around, taking in what he saw of the city. The open space made him uneasy; afraid, if his dignity let him say so. Anti-claustrophobia. Great.

Eventually through his scans of the city, he saw a fast food restaurant. He pointed it out, and thought, Looks like that place has some salad and whatever, want to go there?


----------



## Gardevoir Girl (Jul 3, 2008)

*Re: Poképhiles*

Amy blinked in shock. "Thank you!" She looked down at her hand, almost unable to believe that she was holding money for the first time in over a year. She turned back to Typhlosion. "Are you hungry? What would you like to eat?"

Jet followed Ty's finger and noticed the restaurant. He shrugged. "Why not? It's better than just standing around here."

Amy's eyes followed Jet as he walked away toward the shop. She knew that he was only acting casual so that Ty didn't think he was soft. Once again she reached into her pocket, her fingers closing around the hard object there.

"Jet... I love you."

Jet glanced back, hearing the distant strain of telepathy, and smiled fondly. "I love you too."


----------



## Alliniere (Jul 3, 2008)

*Re: Poképhiles*

Typhlosion smiled, glad that, even under the circumstances, Amy still wanted ot be sure others had their needs met, as well as her own.
"Not that hungry, Amy. You get yourself something. All I'd like is a bowl of water, or something like it. You lead the way, I'll just follow, I'm up for anythign that kills time."


----------



## Meririn (Jul 3, 2008)

*Re: Poképhiles*

Siyavash, after helping Milanda into her seat, sat in a manner supposed to reflect chivalry that instead made him look prim and effeminate. "I understand. I remember when we first met, Calim didn't understand what normal society was like and he punched someone in the face for laughing at his hair," the Gallade told her wistfully. He looked off into the distance for a moment before coming back to his senses. "The point is, people are going to be looking at you strangely all the time from now on. You can either take it all personally or you can hold your head up. What matters is not what they think of your demeanour but what your pack thinks. Right now, like it or not, your clan doesn't give a damn about much as long as you can pull your weight and act calm in a crisis," he told her.


----------



## Flareth (Jul 3, 2008)

*Re: Poképhiles*

"Good. Thanks for fnding a fast food resturaunt. I'm starving!" Josh said.

_Well, hello, Calim. We might have to be together for a while._ she whispered, _Are you sure we're safe?_


----------



## Gardevoir Girl (Jul 3, 2008)

*Re: Poképhiles*

Amy paused for a moment, torn between the shop Siyavash had gone into and the one Jet was heading toward. For some reason she felt as safe around the Gallade and his partner as she did with Jet. Eventually she followed Jet toward the fast food restaurant, deciding that she would only stay long enough for a quick snack. She was suddenly anxious to get on board the ship and leave Sinnoh - and her past - behind.


----------



## Dragon_night (Jul 3, 2008)

*Re: Poképhiles*

Ty followed in with Jet, glance only once back at Amy. Deciding he wasn't going to eat something anyway, he nodded at Jet. I'll find us a table to eat at.

And without waiting for a response, he walked away to a vacant table and sat down, noticing a guy who was gawking at him. He give him the middle finger, and then crossed his arms, looking like he was in a pouty mood in his teen girl exterior. Like I need more of those.


----------



## Gardevoir Girl (Jul 3, 2008)

*Re: Poképhiles*

Jet approached the counter, ignoring the strange looks he drew. He stared up at the menu list on the back wall and felt his stomach plummet; it was comprised entirely of words. His ears flicked back slightly and his breathing became shallow.

_I knew I should have paid more attention... Amy tried so hard..._

He attempted to swallow the lump in his throat as he stared wildly up at the board, trying to find a word he recognized. He knew his greatest fear was about to come true. For a moment an image filled his mind; the entire restaurant laughing at him and mocking him, and Ty's expression of disgust when he realized Jet could not read.

Jet drew a shuddering breath and reached out with telepathy. "Amy... help!"

Amy froze as she heard his silent plea, then began to hurry toward the restaurant, temporarily forgetting Typhlosion. She broke into a run and pushed through the doors, immediately spotting Jet at the counter. He turned to her, his eyes full of terror, and without caring what the many onlookers would think she ran to him and gathered him close.

"It's all right," she breathed. "I'm here."

Noticing that they were drawing stares and mutters, Amy let go of Jet and turned to look at the menu. Jet took a deep breath to calm himself. "Ty wants a salad," he told her.

Amy nodded, glanced up at the prices again and quickly ordered the cheapest food she could see, along with a bowl of water for Typhlosion. With Jet trailing behind her, clinging to her arm like a lost child, she carried the food to the table Ty had chosen.


----------



## Dragon_night (Jul 3, 2008)

*Re: Poképhiles*

So, what was with your human running in? Ty asked, looking down at his salad. Although, already he knew the answer. It was hard not to when a pokemon was starring at a menu freaked out, then calling on his human for help.

Then his stomach grumbled, and he once again looked at the salad. So much for not wanting to eat... He shrugged his shoulders. Maybe he did need to eat...


----------



## Meririn (Jul 3, 2008)

*Re: Poképhiles*

Calim smiled down at Pureheart. "Well, we can go get something to eat, if you like. I don't have any money, though. I gave it all back to Siyavash before we split up. I was thinking of going and reserving close rooms on the ship before everyone else gets there, though whatever you feel like doing is fine," he said. "I think we'll be fine if we try to be inconspicuous."


----------



## Flareth (Jul 3, 2008)

*Re: Poképhiles*

_Ok then. You lead the way._ Pureheart said, _Where are we going?_


----------



## Gardevoir Girl (Jul 4, 2008)

*Re: Poképhiles*

"Sorry about drawing attention to us," Amy told Ty. She could not hear his thoughts like Jet could, and the Lucario wasn't about to pass on the message; he sat hunched over in his seat, picking unenthusiastically at a burger.

Amy glanced toward the door. "I wonder if Typhlosion is coming?"

"She can look after herself," Jet murmured dully.

Amy gave her partner a sympathetic look and reached for his paw, squeezing it gently. "It's all right," she told him. She looked at Ty, and knew that even though he had probably figured it out, she couldn't tell him the truth. "Jet has problems handling money," she lied. "He didn't want to order anything too expensive and he wasn't sure what to do."


----------



## Dragon_night (Jul 4, 2008)

*Re: Poképhiles*

You know, it's nice your human is lying for you, or that she doesn't want be knowing for some reason, but I can already tell. Don't expect me to go all 'supportive' or whatever but...

Ty thought for a moment on what to think, trying to make sure his inner thoughts weren't heard by Jet, while at the same time, opening his salad box and grabbing the plastic fork that was included.

You'know, if you think that I'd care weather you can read or not, I don't. It's not like I expect you to be able to read, although it was stupid of me to leave you there. I only assumed. Don't expect me to say sorry.

Looking at his salad again, he put down the fork without eating and and stood up from the table.

I'll go grab the Typhlosion.


----------



## Zeph (Jul 4, 2008)

*Re: Poképhiles*

Sunny looked around at the fast food restaurant. He ordered a salad and went and sat down with the others, Aguro following him. "I'm not having one of those disgusting burgers," he told them, "D you know what goes _into_ those things? Once they've finished making meat out of the Miltank they just scrape off whatever left - eyelids, lips, ears - and turn it into a 'burger'."

He glancedwith distaste at a burger someone nearby was eating. Aguro wasn't looking at him; she seemed to be avoiding his eyes.

"What?" he whispered.

"_Oh nothing. Only you've probably put off half the restaurant now. You weren't exactly speaking quietly._" she told him telepathically..


----------



## Dragon_night (Jul 4, 2008)

*Re: Poképhiles*

((OOC: So, we're all eating at the same fast food place XD So much for staying 'undercover with all the pokemon out of their balls)

Gardevoir quickly followed in after Sunny, sitting next to Jet and Amy. She didn't bother with food, mostly because she didn't want to ask anyone to order for her. That was only so because she didn't want to stand in line with the other people, and she never really learned how to read English at all. 

~

It only took a minute or two of walking until Ty made it to where Typhlosion was. He only stood there looking at the pokemon, and then giving the birdie to another gawking boy who was looking at him. He only tilted his head toward the fast food place so that the Typhlosion could see, and the turned around and started walking back.


----------



## Gardevoir Girl (Jul 4, 2008)

*Re: Poképhiles*

Jet looked between Sunny and his burger, then replaced the food on the table. "I wasn't hungry anyway," he said.

"Come on, that's not really what they're made of," Amy said. "You have to eat something." She glanced at Gardevoir, then pushed her own salad toward the Pokemon. "You too," she added. "I don't want anyone going hungry."


----------



## Dragon_night (Jul 4, 2008)

*Re: Poképhiles*

Gardevoir looked at the salad placed before her, and she shook her head, passing it back. _Thank you, but you need it more than me. I'd rather not have you go hungry for me. And I'm not hungry, so I'm fine._

At that moment, Ty sat down in his original seat, taking his own salad and putting it in front of her. Before she could say anything to protest, he looked at her seriously. To others, it might have looked like he wanted to kill her (even in the girl forum he was in).

Eat it. The last thing that went through your body was a stupid amount of beer, and I'd rather not cary a fainted Gardevoir around. So unless you want to sleep in a dumpster, you're going to eat this.

Then he simply sat back down and crossed his arms, closing his eyes and waiting for the other to finish. 

_Thank you._

Whatever.


----------



## Alliniere (Jul 4, 2008)

*Re: Poképhiles*

Typhlosion saw, but was less than interested in following, something new had caught her attention. A street performer. That was a way to make money. walking over to where the boat was, she picked up a bucket that was laying arounf and put it in front of her. She thought for a moment about what to do, and then, when the answer came, it was so obvious. Fire. Capable as it was of destruction, it was also very beautiful. So she danced, it was lacking in gracem or any skill, but by using Flame Wheel, and Fire Blast, She was able to create patterns, shapes, and spirals of fire around her, small cinders falling to the ground at her feet. a small groud had gathered, and was watching, Their words treating Typhlosion, not as a being that could think, but as a poet that had learned a trick. Still, they threw change into the bucket. one very rich looking lady threw 5 whole dollars into the pail. By the time she was done, exhausted, it had been less than ten minutes, and she had made close on 20$.

"I should do this more often. Milanda will be so proud... Speaking of her... Where did she go off to?"
________________

Milanda's "Ill" act had worked, and nobody questioned the Gallade sitting and eating like an equal, with her. She was now making small talk, on such topics as the weather, favorite colour, and candies, and other sorts of things you talk about when you don't really no someone.
"...Personally, I don't care for any chocolate, I'm all about the hard candies. How about you?"


----------



## Zeph (Jul 4, 2008)

*Re: Poképhiles*

((



Gardevoir Girl said:


> "Come on, that's not really what they're made of,"


Actually, it is, if you replace 'Miltank' with 'cow' XD))

Sunny, feeling bad about himself, ordered another two salads. He gave one to Jet and another to Gardevoir. "You can't go hungry just because of me," he muttered, and sat down again. Aguro smiled at him, but still looked somewhat annoyed.


----------



## Flareth (Jul 4, 2008)

*Re: Poképhiles*

Josh had come to an empty table with a cheeseburger. He took the biggest bite he could.

"i feel better." he muttered, "Food...good."


----------



## Dragon_night (Jul 4, 2008)

*Re: Poképhiles*

Gardevoir looked down at the two salads that were now placed in front of her. She moved the newer one in front of Ty, but without even looking he shoved it back. He opened his eyes, giving her the same looking. Eat. I don't need it, and one salad won't do you any good. I don't need anything, you're the one who's anorexic. 

_I'm not._

Then eat and shut up. I'm trying to think here without you interrupting me.


----------



## Meririn (Jul 4, 2008)

*Re: Poképhiles*

Siyavash shrugged. "I prefer foods with more substance. Calim is the one who likes sweets. But if I had to choose, pastries and cakes are the tastiest." He paused, trying to think of something to say. He didn't want to be too open and let on something that might incriminate him too much. "How did you meet Typhlosion?" he finally asked.


----------



## Gardevoir Girl (Jul 5, 2008)

*Re: Poképhiles*

((@ Zephyrous Castform: I know, but Amy had to say something to encourage Jet to eat it.))

Jet simply stared down at the salad in front of him. Amy watched him out of the corner of her eye as she ate her own, only to see him sigh and shove it away. "I'm going for a walk. Don't wait for me; I'll be on the ship in time."

Amy started to protest but Jet had already walked away, leaving his untouched salad behind. She forgot about her own and stood up to follow, giving the others one last glance of apology before rushing out after her partner.


----------



## Alliniere (Jul 5, 2008)

*Re: Poképhiles*

" She hatched, and I was there. I just happened to be wandering about the woods near my house, and she hatched just as I came by. We grew up together, I was just a little kid when I found her. She evolved to Quilava when I was 10, and again to Typhlosion when I was... 14? Anyways. Growing up together, you grow to be pretty close to anyone. If, it's not too much...may I ask the same of you and Calim?"


----------



## Meririn (Jul 5, 2008)

*Re: Poképhiles*

Siyavash looked at her for a long moment, then sighed. "He's probably told you before. Honestly, I can't even remember most of it. I was fighting a Cacturne. She had an advantage... I was a Kirlia back then, and my punches weren't very strong. I remember that she raked my chin with her spikes and I couldn't hold her back. It wasn't a legal fight - we were in a place far removed from society. You can probably tell from my mannerisms that I was raised to fight to the death. Well, I had met my match that day. I don't remember falling to the ground, but I remember the feeling of my owner's foot on the back of my neck. I had lost so much blood that I couldn't move. The foot went away, and I knew he had gone. All I could think about was how I had to stay awake, because if I lost consciousness, I knew I'd never get it back. I concentrated on my breathing to keep myself aware. You know, in, out, in, out. I can't recall being bandaged up at all. It seemed to me as though the capacity to do more than breathe came all at once, a few hours later. When I opened my eyes, a shirtless boy with a bit of extra weight, a black eye and the gory remains of an untended bloody nose was looking down at me. I knew instinctively that I had him to thank for my life, and from that moment on, Calim and I have been bound for better or worse. That our relationship became anything more than friends was one part love, one part survival, and two parts the knowledge that no one else would ever be able to understand what we'd been through. We were both too weak to belong where we'd come from, but we hoped that maybe together, we'd be enough to afford a one bedroom apartment and pay most of our utilities on time," the Gallade narrated. He then grimaced. "I'm sorry. I got carried away a bit," he apologized.


----------



## Gardevoir Girl (Jul 5, 2008)

*Re: Poképhiles*

Amy waved briefly to Typhlosion as she passed, barely registering that she seemed to be busking for some reason. Jet had disappeared from sight. Amy broke into a jog and slipped into a half-concealed alley between two buildings, knowing that Jet preferred the darkness to the light. Sure enough, she soon found him sitting beside a garbage can and flicking rocks at the opposite wall.

Amy crouched down beside her partner. "Jet..."

"Ty knows," Jet said bluntly. "He figured it out."

"It's not your fault," Amy told him. "I mean, I bet there are others among us who can't read. And I know you were trying hard when I tried to teach you..."

"I'm too dumb to learn," he said bitterly.

Amy gave him a light smack. "Don't say that," she scolded. "You're smarter than you give yourself credit for. You're certainly smarter than many other Pokemon, and you're just as smart as anyone else in the group. Besides, if you were too dumb to learn, you wouldn't have been able to do this." She slipped one hand into her pocket and drew out something small and hard. Sliding one fingernail along the edge, she snapped it open along tiny hinges and showed him what was inside.

Jet's expression softened. "I can't believe you kept this... I thought we lost everything when the police came."

"I never let go of this," Amy said, closing it again. "Now, come on. We should go back to the others."

She climbed to her feet and Jet followed, stretching out one paw to stop her walking away. "Amy..."

"What?"

"I love you."

Amy smiled and drew him closer, gently stroking his silky ears. "I love you too, and I always will. Come on, or we'll miss the ship."


----------



## Flareth (Jul 5, 2008)

*Re: Poképhiles*

Josh had finished his burger. He motioned to the Pokemon he got to start heading over towards the boat.

He smelt the scent of saltwater. He thought of the gang.

_Wonder how Pureheart's doing?_ he thought.


----------



## Zeph (Jul 5, 2008)

*Re: Poképhiles*

Sunny returned his empty salad plate to the counter and left the restaurant, Aguro close behind him. The human and disguised Alakazam approahced the boat again stopped by the edge of the pier to wait for the others.

Sunny looked out at the sea and thought he saw, in the distance, a large blue tail rise out of the water, hanging there for a few moments before crashing to teh surface again with a splash. He smiled. He'd alwasy wante dto see a Wailord.

He looked up and saw Wingull flying to and fro, along with the occasional Pelliper, then looked back at the greenish water and saw Remoraid, Tentacool, Goldeen, Finneon, swimming aimlessly around. How he would love to have a simple life like one of the Pokémon here... even so, it would only be bearable with Aguro.


----------



## Dragon_night (Jul 5, 2008)

*Re: Poképhiles*

Gardevoir looked around, noticing the absence of Amy and Jet, and... the others. It was just her and Ty, again. He was still sitting back in his cheep fast food chair with his arms cross and his eyes closed. _Did you-_

Probably. Like I care.

_Ty..._

I'm pretty sure I only made the Lucario go. The other weren't my fault. Now, why has my drunk stop eating?

_What did you do?_

Don't know, don't care. Anyway, what if it was a secret? 

_..._

She want back to fumbling with her salad, slowing eating it and left it at that. Occasionally she would glance up to see what Ty was doing, but he never moved. Sitting on a chair like that, he must have been aching.


----------



## Flareth (Jul 5, 2008)

*Re: Poképhiles*

_Josh...._

Her voice as faint, since she was so far away.

_I love you..._

"I love you too." Josh said aloud.

People looked at him like he was crazy. Talking to a voice they couldn't hear.


----------



## Meririn (Jul 5, 2008)

*Re: Poképhiles*

Calim, who had decided to go on the ship early, noticed Pureheart concentrating. He let her be as he snuck around, finding the stash of 'reserved' signs, grabbing a few when the guard was gone, and putting them on the doors near to his. It would be easier for the group to get together - and for the split lovers to as well - if they were close by. When he was done, he went back to Pureheart and their room and sat down on the bed. "What are you thinking about?" he inquired.


----------



## Flareth (Jul 5, 2008)

*Re: Poképhiles*

_Was talking...to Josh..._ Pureheart said, _I'm sorta...telepathic, in a way. The farther away...this fainter my voice._


----------



## Gardevoir Girl (Jul 6, 2008)

*Re: Poképhiles*

Amy stopped outside the restaurant and stared through the window, seeing only Ty and Gardevoir still inside. She motioned to Jet. "Get in there, you're meant to be with Ty," she whispered.

Jet shook his head. "I don't want to be anywhere near Ty," he said stubbornly.

"Jet, you can't avoid him just because he knows your secret. Come on, if we're always together people will get suspicious. I'm meant to be with Typhlosion, not you."

Jet turned his head away and folded his arms. "I'll go with anyone but Ty."

Amy sighed. "Fine... you go ahead of me and get on the ship. Someone else should be there by now. I'll wait around for Typhlosion."

Jet set off toward the ship and Amy wandered toward Typhlosion. "That's a good idea," she told her, noticing the money in the bucket at her feet.

Meanwhile, Jet reached the pier and found Sunny and Aguro waiting. "Mind if I join you?" he asked.


----------



## Dragon_night (Jul 6, 2008)

*Re: Poképhiles*

Look's like I'm stuck with you again.

Gardevoir suddenly looked up at Ty, putting down the fork for her salad. This time, he had his eye open, but he was still laid back in the chair with his arms crossed. _What do you mean?_

Jet's not coming back, or he's prolonging his break, and no one else is here. What do you think?

_Reh?! How do you know he's not coming back?_

He walked here with his human, and then walked away. God woman, I keep my eyes closed yet see more than you.''

_Should I-_

No. Don't bother. He obviously wants to be alone, or not see anything related to me. Although, the thought of you leaving is nice.

Gardevoir raised an eyebrow and looked back down at one of her salads, pushing it aside. _Fine then, I'll find someone else._ She stood up from the chair and started to float away when she felt something coming at her head. She spun around, raising her hand to her face only to catch her box of salad.

I said eat both of them. And if you're going, don't get drunk.

_I'll be on the boat._ Then the psychic merely turned around with the salad box and quickly teleported elsewhere before Ty could say anything else.


----------



## Meririn (Jul 6, 2008)

*Re: Poképhiles*

Calim recognized Gardevoir on the boat and waved her over. "Hey! Pureheart and I nabbed six rooms all together, so if you're carrying anything, you can choose a room and relax for a while," he said. He then noticed that she looked a bit down and lowered his voice. "What's wrong? Do you want to talk about it?"


----------



## Dragon_night (Jul 6, 2008)

*Re: Poképhiles*

Gardevoir looked at to see Calim and gave a week smile. _It's just Ty. I honestly can't tell wether he wants me here or not..._ She looked at the salad in her hands, and frowned. _Dn't know why I listen to him all the time anymore..._ As she said that, the box in her hands disappeared, reappearing in a garbage a little distance away. 

_Uh, do you think I can talk to Jet? I think Ty's done something to him, and I want to make sure he's okay._


----------



## Gardevoir Girl (Jul 7, 2008)

*Re: Poképhiles*

Jet gave up on Sunny and Aguro and wandered onto the ship, searching for the auras of the group members as he walked. He faintly sensed someone worrying about him nearby and changed direction, not wanting to have to admit what had caused his sudden change in attitude. After getting lost several times he eventually gave up and sank to the floor, hugging his knees and staring at the ground.

"I hope Amy gets on the ship in time," he said to himself. "My life with these people would be unbearable without her."


----------



## Flareth (Jul 7, 2008)

*Re: Poképhiles*

Josh was on the boat. He saw Pureheart.

"Hi." he whispered.

_That all you can say?_Pureheart commented.

"Ha Ha. Hilarious." he said, sarcastically.


----------



## Meririn (Jul 7, 2008)

*Re: Poképhiles*

Calim's face lit up when he saw that Siyavash had steered Milanda to the ship. The Gallade smiled wryly. "Canalave city is a place with a lot of restaurants, but not a lot of courtesy," he declared. But the human wasn't concentrating on his words. His eyes had fallen to Siyavash's injured shoulder. 

"Si, have you been balancing Milanda on your arm all morning?" he asked slowly.

Siyavash looked away. "Maybe," he muttered.

Calim ran over and seized his injured limb. "I'm sorry, Milanda," he apologized as he took a peek under the bandages and then looked back up at his consort with raised eyebrows. 

"I'm not sure how a 120 pound girl could make a bullet wound MORE serious, but Siyavash, you managed to find a way," the grey-haired young man informed him wearily. "Let's go ask around to see if we can find a Hyper Potion anywhere." He bowed to the other people there before leaving.

"And a shirt," Siyavash could be heard to say as the door closed behind them.


----------



## Gardevoir Girl (Jul 8, 2008)

*Re: Poképhiles*

Amy left Typhlosion and made her way onto the ship, searching for Jet. She couldn't sense him nearby, although that wasn't really surprising since she had never really bothered to learn. She rounded a corner and walked directly into Gardevoir.

"Oh!" Amy exclaimed. "I'm sorry, I didn't see you. Have you seen Jet?"


----------



## Dragon_night (Jul 8, 2008)

*Re: Poképhiles*

Gardevoir lost her balance for a moment before re-stabilizing herself. She looked at Amy, and answered, _I've been looking for him too._ She glanced around the hallways of the ship before looking back at Amy. _I think Ty's done something to him, and I want to make sure he's alright. If we look together, we'll probably find him. You know him better than me._


----------



## Gardevoir Girl (Jul 8, 2008)

*Re: Poképhiles*

Amy looked away. "It wasn't Ty's fault," she murmured. "He couldn't have known. Jet is all right, he's just embarrassed."

She glanced around. "I'm not sure if he'll want to see you. He likes being strong and doesn't like people worrying about him. He'll probably come back when he's ready," she added, sounding rather less convinced than she meant to.


----------



## Dragon_night (Jul 8, 2008)

*Re: Poképhiles*

Gardevoir only half smiled, and looked down another hallway. _Embarrassment eh? I can see how Ty caused this then,_ she said in a less than happy though. _I think I might be able to find his aurora, though I'm not particularly good at it._

Closing her eyes she concentrated hard on the many auroras on the ship. She found two or three matching the description of 'embarrassment'. _Alright, I can see two clear people on bored who are embarrassed, the closest one is near the bathrooms... I think I can sense something else from him, but it's not clear._ 

The Gardevoir started to float in one direction, looking down for a clear path to the bathrooms. _I think it's this way,_ she told Amy.


----------



## Flareth (Jul 8, 2008)

*Re: Poképhiles*

_It's pronounced aura._ Pureheart said to the Gardevoir, _Just letting you know._

'Want me to come with you?" Josh asked.


----------



## Gardevoir Girl (Jul 8, 2008)

*Re: Poképhiles*

Amy paused, unwilling to upset anyone but knowing that Jet wouldn't want to be crowded. She fretted for a moment before sighing and giving in. "If you want." She set off after Gardevoir and before long could sense Jet nearby.

Suddenly Jet stepped around the corner and walked directly into Amy. She screamed and almost fell, but found his arms around her waist to hold her up. He smiled affectionately and she blushed and straightened up.

"Thank you," she said. "And sorry for walking into you."

Jet's eyes travelled past Amy and fell on the human and two Pokemon behind her. His expression instantly hardened. "Why is everyone looking for me?" he demanded.

"We were worried," Amy tried to explain, but Jet had let go of her and strode up to Gardevoir.

"Have you come to try to redeem your human?" he demanded, jabbing her sharply in the chest.

Amy gasped. "Jet..."

Jet ignored her. "Well?" he demanded. "Why are you trying to corner me like this?"


----------



## Dragon_night (Jul 8, 2008)

*Re: Poképhiles*

Gardevoir nearly laugh, but kept it inside herself, as to not be rude. _I think you've been hanging around Ty too much. My human?_ She decided not to say anything else in fear she might provoke Jet.


----------



## Gardevoir Girl (Jul 9, 2008)

*Re: Poképhiles*

"Yes, _your_ human!" Jet bellowed, shoving Gardevoir in the chest.

"Jet..." Amy grabbed his arm desperately. "Calm down, we didn't meant to-"

Jet let out of roar of fury, yanked his arm from Amy's grip and swung his paw at her. It all happened in a fraction of a second. Time seemed to move in slow-motion as Amy staggered into a wall, clutching her face, and spared Jet one terrified glance through her fingers before fleeing in the direction of the bathroom.

As the door slammed behind her, Jet remained where he was standing, horrorstruck by what he had done.


----------



## Flareth (Jul 9, 2008)

*Re: Poképhiles*

Josh stared at Jet. You could tell he was *seriously* angry.

"You know what? I don't care if I go to jail...." he started.

He grabbed for Jet's fur.


"FOR THIS." he yelled, trying to do serious harm to the Lucario.


----------



## Dragon_night (Jul 9, 2008)

*Re: Poképhiles*

Gardevoir could only float there, thinking. This was never a situation she'd even been in. Sure, she'd been threatened, but never struck. And Amy, she was just a human girl, against this-this _dog_.

And she provoked him. She had to fix this.

Throw her psychic power, she sent a silent message to both Josh and Pureheart, blocking Jet from hearing. _Josh, leave him alone. You and Pureheart, make sure Amy's okay, she's more important. And don't the Jet get to her. Find Calim if you can._

He body floated around Josh, until her face was close enough to Jet's for only him to hear. She didn't know whether or not the Lucario could understand the usual Pokemon speech, but just went along, moving her lips. 

"That was a very stupid thing to do."

Before he could say anything to her, her body evaporated into the air, dispersing in a flash of purple. 

Her body reappeared at the fast food joint Ty was in. He was still sitting back with his eyes closed.


----------



## Gardevoir Girl (Jul 9, 2008)

*Re: Poképhiles*

Jet slumped against the wall, devastated. "I know..." he whispered. "I never should have done that. I deserve this hate."

He slid slowly to the floor and curled up in a foetal position, half-wishing someone would come along and trample him to death.


----------



## Dragon_night (Jul 9, 2008)

*Re: Poképhiles*

((OOC: Sorry for the long post <.<;; Just kind of came out that way))

Wait wait wait. You want _me_ to talk to him? I though you were just saying I was the cause of it?

_I don't care! I'd rather not talk to him okay!_

Holy crap woman. It's like you think he's the devil. What the hell did he do to you?

_Amy._

So now you feel some humans pain.

_I'm a Gardevoir._

Right. 

_What, you think I don't see pain?_

Yep. You fail to see it unless it's obvious. 

_What's that supposed to mean?_

Weren't you going to send me to talk to the devil? Oh wait, I have a better idea. Lets stay away from the homicidally Lucario before either of us provoke him _again_. Even if it wasn't us, which I'm sure, we shouldn't get involved. This is something Jet and the girl need to talk about on their own. Not our problem, don't make it.

Gardevoir looked at him dangerously. No matter what she did, he would just sit there with his eyes closed, ignoring the world and only talking to her like this was nothing. _Ty, I need you to go and talk to him. I don't care what you say, just keep him from Amy until their both calmed down._

And what makes you say Jet will go after Amy? Knowing him, he's either ran off somewhere hiding, or attacking someone else.

_Damnit Ty!_ Without warning, Gardevoir grabbed Ty's shoulder and teleported him and herself back to the hallway she had originally teleported from. Without giving him time to say anything else, she teleported away.

F***...

He looked over, finally opening his eyes, to see Jet on the ground. 

Hmmm. Would have guessed you to be more violent than on the ground. Didn't like the fast food?


----------



## Meririn (Jul 9, 2008)

*Re: Poképhiles*

Calim heard the shouting as he bandaged Siyavash up. The Gallade instinctively stepped in front of his human partner and extended his blades. _"Think I should get the jump on them?"_ the Fighting-type growled aloud without the use of his telepathy. Calim shook his head and ran past him. "That was Josh!" he exclaimed.

The young man emerged into the hall and ran in the direction of the commotion until he reached Jet. He recognized the familiar wrestling-mask markings of the Lucario from a distance and jogged until he got to his side, crouching down. "What happened?" he asked. Unlike his usual awkwardness, Calim had become very gentle and caring in the span of time it took him to register the state that Jet was in.


----------



## Gardevoir Girl (Jul 9, 2008)

*Re: Poképhiles*

Jet gave no indication that he was aware of anyone else until he heard Calim's voice. Slowly he opened one eye and said, "Don't worry about me. Find Amy, she's more important." His eye closed again and he covered his head with one arm.


----------



## Zeph (Jul 9, 2008)

*Re: Poképhiles*

Sunny had watched the argument, horrorstruck. He glanced at Aguro and nodded, running off to search for Amy, as Aguro contorted the air around her Teleporting herself around the area to search for the human female.

Soon, Sunny came to jet. He sat down next to the Lucario and spoke soothingly. "Jet, don't worry. We all get angry, we all lose ourselves sometimes. I'm sure the cut isn't too bad. When we find her, I'm sure she'll be fine. Come on, why don't you help find her?"


----------



## Meririn (Jul 9, 2008)

*Re: Poképhiles*

Calim, who had arrived after Sunny, flickered his eyes between the youth and Jet. "What happened?" he asked. He couldn't imagine what would make the Lucario turn into a curled up ball of emotions.

Siyavash, however, could feel the emotions in the atmosphere, and when he caught up with Calim, he immediately turned and began to follow the trail back to Amy. He probably couldn't console her at all, but he could at least make sure that no violence broke out.


----------



## Gardevoir Girl (Jul 9, 2008)

*Re: Poképhiles*

Jet shook his head in response to Sunny's reassurances. "I hurt her," he whispered. "I should never have hurt her. I've never hurt her, I've never lost control like that before. If she hates me forever, it won't be long enough."

Amy was curled up in a corner of the bathroom, hiding under a sink, one arm covering her face. She gasped as the door opened, but when she saw the familiar silhouette she relaxed. "Siyavash," she murmured softly. "Where's Jet? Is he... is he coming?" Her voice trembled slightly, betraying the fear she was trying to hide.


----------



## Flareth (Jul 9, 2008)

*Re: Poképhiles*

Pureheart followed Siyavash into the bathroom.

_Relax, Amy, he feels sorry_ she said.

------

"Haha....sorry...." Josh snorted sarcastically, "You really think I'd believe that, you...."

He began cursing like there was no tomorrow.


----------



## Gardevoir Girl (Jul 9, 2008)

*Re: Poképhiles*

Slowly and hesitantly Amy lifted her head, noticing Pureheart's entrance. "He's never attacked me like that," she said. "I don't know if he's really sorry or if he's just saying that to make you believe him."

She climbed to her feet and leaned against the sink beside her, staring into the mirror above it. Slowly she removed the arm covering half of her face, revealing a bright purple bruise rising around her eye. A sound that was half-giggle, half-sob came from her throat. "I look just like I did when we ran away from home," she whispered.

Jet began to feel angry again as he listened to Josh's swearing. Slowly he climbed to his feet, glaring at the human, and then he closed his eyes and focused. A wave of black energy spread outwards from his body; a Dark Pulse. He had not battled in a long time, so the attack was too weak to cause real damage, but it gave him enough time to slip between Calim and Sunny and run down the hallway. Before long he located the rooms Calim had reserved and flung open the door of one, slamming it after him.


----------



## Meririn (Jul 10, 2008)

*Re: Poképhiles*

Calim looked at Sunny, then broke into a run after Jet. 'Siyavash, watch out,' he thought.

Siyavash, who had been moving to try to console Amy somehow, heard Calim's thought. He went to the door to the bathroom, closed it and stood in front of it, summoning the power for a Focus Blast into his fists. 'Calim, if you are alerting me of a false alarm and embarrass me in public, you will owe me so much make up sex,' he warned his partner. Still, adrenaline was flowing through his veins. "I'm sure he only did it because his emotions overcame him, Amy. I'm sure he still loves you," he told her telepathically.


----------



## Flareth (Jul 10, 2008)

*Re: Poképhiles*

Josh was shaken by the Dark Pulse. Tears welled in his eyes. he didn't know what to think of anyone anymore.


----------



## Alliniere (Jul 10, 2008)

*Re: Poképhiles*

(sorry about not replying for a while. I'm a bit confused, I think we're on the boat.)
Typhlosion had found everyone, looking for someone to accompany to the boat.Milanda and Typhlosion had both managed to become completly ignored.
Milanda had no idea that she was hurting Siyavash, and was hoping to apologize to him, but so much seemed to have happened, in such a short time she was flustered, and only took in that someone was hurt... by someone close to them. Typhlosion, on the other hand, figured out what had happened. Typhlosion gave Milanda a quick kiss, directed her to the room she was to stay in, then walked over to Amy's room to show sympathy.
"He's right. Love... People put so much into it... They think it makes you infallible. What you have to remember is it's okay to get mad, and yell, and even to hurt one another, just as long as you never forget that you love one another." She thought to Siyavash 'Please don't tell her I'm making this up as I go, and have no real idea what i'm talking about'.


----------



## Gardevoir Girl (Jul 10, 2008)

*Re: Poképhiles*

(Amy isn't in her room, Jet is. Amy is in a bathroom.)

Jet sensed Calim running after him and crawled under one of the beds, curling up with his back to the wall. He was trembling from shock and was beginning to feel weak, feeling too unsettled to face any of the others. They would certainly hate him after what he had just done.

Amy smiled feebly at Siyavash. "Thank you for trying to help, but I'm not sure if Jet cares about me at all any more. What I should be doing... is trying to work this out with him." She took a deep breath, gathering her courage, and moved toward the door Siyavash was guarding. Her nerve failed at the last moment and she clutched at the edge of the sink again. "I have to talk to him," she told herself firmly. "I have to. Putting it off won't help. I have to talk to him."


----------



## Meririn (Jul 11, 2008)

*Re: Poképhiles*

Siyavash watched Amy without saying anything, but when she gripped the sink, he strode forwards and took her hand -gently, but firmly. "Amy, I agree that you should talk to him, but be careful." He racked his brains with the words necessary to convey his message. "You must remember that he is a Pokemon, and it seems to me that a canine like him would only act in such a manner if he felt cornered. He probably got caught up in the heat of the moment and acted on adrenaline alone. It might be wise to just let him calm down. Remember that he did just hit you. He's the one who needs to come to you, not vice-versa. Just get yourself cleaned up. If you want, I'll stay by the door, but I doubt I'm very reassuring, so I'll just wait for Calim to come meet me," the Gallade said.

Calim, however, did not have as much sense in such a situation as Siyavash did, and rather than go to his partner, he went to find Jet. He wanted to know what was happening and why the Lucario was so traumatized. "Jet?" he called out. "What's wrong?" A pair of girls in bikinis walked by as he wandered about and looked him over. Finding him not to their liking, they both rolled their eyes. "Screw you, too, I'm gay," he muttered to himself as they passed.


----------



## Gardevoir Girl (Jul 11, 2008)

*Re: Poképhiles*

Amy took a deep breath and forced herself to smile. "Thank you," she said. "I guess it would be best if I waited for him, but I... I just have this horrible feeling. His anger was blinding, but now he feels trapped and... I think he needs me." She wasn't sure if the words were true, but it was becoming diffucult to sort out the jumble of emotions coming through their connection to her.

Hearing Calim calling for him, Jet stiffened and edged further under the bed. He wasn't even sure what he was feeling any more, but he knew that the desire to talk about recents events was definitely not there. He curled up more tightly and absently gripped his wrist, where the lock of Amy's hair was tied.


----------



## Flareth (Jul 11, 2008)

*Re: Poképhiles*

Josh took some deep breaths. He was getting calmer. he got into his room and flopped onto the bed.


----------



## Dragon_night (Jul 11, 2008)

*Re: Poképhiles*

((OOC Sorry for another long post <.<;;)

_I thought I asked you to talk to Jet?_ Gardevoir asked, floating the to hallway where she had last teleported him. Ty was leaning against a wall, and looked up at her, almost yawning from his boredom. 

Meh. I thought you were off talking to the human he hit?

_Siyavash has it handled, and I don't think I can help._

That's a first.

_Shut up,_ she hissed. _We need to find Jet and talk to him._

Ty looked at her, half shocked, half 'whatever'. He decided to ignore her hiss, and thought, No we don't. If anything, we need to give him space. Unless you want him attacking someone else again.

_I'm going anyway then._ Without giving him time to think, she was already floating away in the opposite direction, trying to sense where Jet was.

Ty cursed in his head and followed after her.

It took about a minute of searching until Gardevoir made it to Amy's room, where the strong aurora was. She stopped once she heard Calim.

So, are we going to corner him? 'Cause I want to watch this time and see if it goes smoothly. 

Startled by his thought she turned to see him. _Get in there and talk to him, I'll make sure no one else goes in._

Wait, wut?

Before he could say no, she shoved him in and closed the door, keeping watch outside, thinking of what to say to Calim.

Inside, Ty looked around, thinking privately what the hell he was supposed to say. 

Hello? Apparently Gardevoir wants me to talk to you, and if you don't answer then I'll be more then glad to go away. Although, I'll probably be sent back because she _need_ me to talk to you so badly. Even if it's non of her busyness.


----------



## Gardevoir Girl (Jul 11, 2008)

*Re: Poképhiles*

Jet drew a deep breath, considering the possibility of remaining silent, then decided he should respond somehow. "Where is Amy?" he asked.


----------



## Dragon_night (Jul 11, 2008)

*Re: Poképhiles*

Don't know. I think she's with the Gallade or something, Ty thought. Deciding not to stand around like an idiot, he walked next to the bed Jet was under, and slowly he sat down beside it.

I'm not much for a talker, but just to let you know, it _wasn't_ a stupid thing you did back there. And you shouldn't blame yourself. Unless it happens again, but I doubt that. 

For a moment, a smile appeared on Ty's face. It was quickly washed away as he moved his head to face Jet.

Just to let you know, I haven't told anyone you can't read.


----------



## Gardevoir Girl (Jul 12, 2008)

*Re: Poképhiles*

Jet paused. "Thank you," he said quietly.

He was silent for a moment, then he said, "Why did Gardevoir want you to talk to me?"


----------



## Dragon_night (Jul 12, 2008)

*Re: Poképhiles*

Ty shrugged his shoulders. 

Hell if I should know. Maybe she just likes me making friends or she finally learned she can't help anyone. 

He gave a small, silent laugh, and thought, Maybe she has it in her head that this is her fault. She seems to do that too often. Always trying to help when she's unneeded, and mostly when she's unwanted.


----------



## Gardevoir Girl (Jul 12, 2008)

*Re: Poképhiles*

"You shouldn't say such things about Gardevoir," Jet said quietly. "Do you know how she feels about you? I think you should ask her."

He crawled out from beneath the bed and dusted himself off. "I'm going to talk to Amy." He was still weak and trembling, and he almost staggered into Ty as he took the first step toward the door, but he forced himself to straighten up and walk.


----------



## Dragon_night (Jul 13, 2008)

*Re: Poképhiles*

Ty smirked. She doesn't try to ask me how I feel. Instead she try's to look inside my head, thinking I don't know. I don't see why I should have to ask her. She's too readable to bother.

He stood up next to Jet, and walked faster towards the door, getting there before he did. Good luck with your human, Ty though before opening the door, and  walking out. As he left, he stuck his tongue out at Gardevoir, who was still standing guard. Ta-da, problem fixed. Not you're fault, bla-bla-bla.

Before she could respond he was already walking away. Instead of chasing him, she glanced at Jet and closed her eyes. Her body glowed for a moment before she teleported away, appearing where Calim was.

_Uh, hey,_ she said.


----------



## Meririn (Jul 13, 2008)

*Re: Poképhiles*

((Dragon_night, long posts are good, you don't need to apologize >D))

Calim started at the sudden appearance of Gardevoir. "Oh! Hi. How are things? I was just looking for Jet. Do you know what happened? Right now, I am so confused," he admitted.


----------



## Dragon_night (Jul 13, 2008)

*Re: Poképhiles*

_Oh, uh, right..._ Gardevoir said. _Jet was, uh, a bit shaken up about something, and me, Amy, Josh and Pureheart went to find him._

She looked behind herself for a moment, almost as if she was scared something was going to happen. _I think I did something to Jet, and he took it out on Amy, and now..._ She paused for a moment, looking back at Calim. _Well, I think everything's going to be alright as long as Jet can talk with Amy and work things out..._


----------



## Gardevoir Girl (Jul 13, 2008)

*Re: Poképhiles*

Jet made his way through the hallways, avoiding everyone else on the ship, until he reached the bathroom into which Amy had run. He could sense that she was not alone, so rather than bursting in, he knocked quietly on the door.

"Amy, I want to talk to you."

Amy froze at the sound of his voice. For a moment she didn't know what to do, but then she started edging toward the door. "Jet, I... I want to talk to you as well." She slipped past Siyavash and opened the door, letting Jet inside.

The Lucario stood for a moment, surveying Siyavash and Pureheart, then turned to Amy. His heart ached at the sight of her black eye and he took her hand, holding it to his chest. "Amy, I'm sorry. I didn't mean to hurt you. I love you."

Amy smiled. "I didn't think you did any more."

"Of course I do. You're the only one outside of this group who's ever treated me like an equal. I've never felt this way about anyone else. I've loved you since I was only a few years old and each day only makes me care more."

Amy's eyes glittered with tears of happiness; she threw her arms around Jet and hugged him as though she would never let go. Without caring that others were watching, she kissed him. Jet's arms wound around Amy's waist and the two of them clung together, both feeling as though the world existed only for them.


----------



## Meririn (Jul 14, 2008)

*Re: Poképhiles*

Siyavash ducked his head and silently moved past the two. He searched for Calim's emotional signature on the ship and walked to the source of it, where he could see Gardevoir looking anxious. "You've replaced me already?" he inquired.

Calim's face turned scarlet. "No! Nothing like that. I was just wondering what was up with Jet," he explained frantically. The Gallade's mouth curved in a wry smile. 

"It's fixed now. Come on, the ship leaves soon, this is your last chance to steal a shirt," Siyavash stated. 

"Do you have to be so blunt about it?" The blue eyes of the young man travelled to the Pokemon's shoulder while he spoke. "Oh! I forgot to finish bandaging you!" he exclaimed.

"Doesn't matter. It's not like you have any more clothes to spare," Siyavash said as he steered his partner away, nodding a pardon to Gardevoir for their abrupt exit.

"I didn't have the chance to grab any clothes before I left, and we didn't have room in the survival bag to pack spares. I left them all behind," was Calim's protest.

"Yes, all four sets of clothes, such a loss. Oh, my mistake, you had half a set of used pyjamas as well. Can't forget that."


----------



## Gardevoir Girl (Jul 14, 2008)

*Re: Poképhiles*

Amy and Jet finally separated and Amy noticed Siyavash's absence first. "We're scaring everyone away," she said, giving Jet a playful smack to the arm.

"It's not my fault you can't resist me," Jet teased. Amy smiled; he was acting just like he used to, despite the fact that he was still trembling. She shrugged off her jacket and wrapped it around his shoulders, then began steering him out into the hallway.

"We'll see you later," she called over her shoulder to Pureheart.

"Go down that hallway," Jet instructed as they stepped outside. Amy looked at him cautiously but obeyed, taking the long path through the hallways until they reached their room. Jet had once again steered them around everyone else on the ship.

"Why don't you like meeting other people?" she asked.

"It's fairly obvious that we're together," Jet said. "Besides, do _you_ like huge crowds after living on the streets for a year?"

Amy grimaced. "Guess not."

She opened the door for Jet and led him inside, pushing it closed with her foot afterward. Jet allowed Amy to help him shakily into bed, but when she stepped back he caught hold of her hand. "Stay with me?"

"Jet, I..."

"I don't mean anything sexual," Jet said quickly. "I just want to feel you beside me."

Amy hesitated, then kicked off her shoes and climbed into bed beside Jet. With their arms around each other and Jet's head against Amy's chest, he allowed himself to drift to sleep. Amy lay awake, staring at the wall and thinking about their past.


----------



## Flareth (Jul 14, 2008)

*Re: Poképhiles*

Pureheart came into the room.

_What was your problem?_ she asked.

"Guess I kinda got mad." Josh said, yawning.

He started to fall asleep. Pureheart curled up next to him.


----------



## Alliniere (Jul 14, 2008)

*Re: Poképhiles*

Asleep in seperate rooms, for the first time in close on a month, it was quite a lonely experience for both Typhlosion and Milanda. Both longed to just go to one-another, and they both knew thats what the other wanted as well. Their thought acted as a sort of control, and in their dreams, they were both together. Hopefully, the morning would not come for a long time.


----------



## Dragon_night (Jul 14, 2008)

*Re: Poképhiles*

As Gardevoir walked into her room, she was surprised to see Ty waiting for her on the couch. _Aren't you and Jet sleeping in the same room?_ she asked.

Ty shook his head. Nope. They've gone all love bird on each other, and I don't want to be in the room while that happens. 

_Oh. What time is it? Is it already time to sleep?_

Don't know, nor do I care. 

He moved around a little on the couch until he was lying down on it. You get the bed, I'll sleep on the couch.

_Are you sure you don't want the bed this time?_

The bed's more comfy, meaning it's less likely your anorexic body will be bruised on it. 

Gardevoir smiled faintly. _Thanks._

Don't thank me for a stupid bed.

_Then thank you for helping Jet, and talking to him._

Would have been you helping him, if you weren't scared he was going to hit you.

She frowned at this, and was almost shocked he could tell. Without want to say anything more, she floated to the bed in the room and sat down. _Next time you know I'm scare, please don't stick your tongue out and leave._

Sure, just go to sleep already.


----------



## Gardevoir Girl (Jul 15, 2008)

*Re: Poképhiles*

Amy slid backward out of bed, trying to avoid waking Jet. He stirred slightly but didn't wake. Amy crossed silently to the door and slipped outside, closing the door after her. She made her way through the hallways until she emerged into the open air on the deck and leaned against the rails, breathing in the fresh sea air and staring down at the ocean. The sound of waves had always comforted her, and the cool breeze eased the pain of her bruised eye.

"I wish we could just fit in," she whispered to herself, watching people moving around the city. "We're just like them... we just found love in a different place."


----------



## Meririn (Jul 15, 2008)

*Re: Poképhiles*

((Oh lawd I've written shorter fanfics))

Calim leaned back on the counter. "There," he said. His Gallade partner stretched, the bandages on his shoulder, hip and emotion-sensor holding fast. Calim frowned. "I'm sorry that I don't have the money to buy you a Potion," he apologized.

Siyavash gave him his usual one-sided smile. "Sometimes I think that the only way you'd stop worrying would be if you had massive brain damage and needed to be fed applesauce through a straw," he said, shaking his head. 

"On the upside, we wouldn't have to run anymore, it would be legitimate for me to have a Psychic type with me everywhere I went," was the blue-eyed adult's response. 

The pair stared at each other for a long moment. It was Calim who broke the gaze by averting his eyes to the ground. Now that they were alone, he could let down his guard. 

"I'm scared," he murmured.

Siyavash tilted his head to the side. "Of what?"

Calim almost looked up, then quickly trained his guilty gaze back at the floor. "If we get caught again, I know what I'm going to do, and it scares me. I thought that I could really overcome all those years of training, but I can't. I'll never be a good person. I can never outrun what I was taught. I used to chastise myself all the time for even thinking of doing underhanded things, but I feel like we've been pressed against a wall now, and I just don't know, Siyavash, what is wrong with me?!?" By the end, the young man had broken down, and he leaned against the closed door to the bathroom, open palms covering his face out of shame.

Gently, almost unnaturally gently for the rough Pokemon, Siyavash reached out and pulled Calim to him. He held him between his left arm and the horn on his chest, right arm slung protectively over his consort's back. "Calim, look at me. I'm a Gallade without honour, a scarred, jealous, ugly-tempered being without so much as an ethical code. I can use barely any Psychic type attacks. Yet you love me and are willing to give up your dreams just to be by my side. If that isn't goodness, I don't know what is. But you have to stop fighting with yourself. The fact of the matter is that you are what you are, and you're never going to be a normal person. Accept that so we can move on. I need you to be strong right now, and if you want to keep everyone safe, you're going to have to pull yourself together," Siyavash said.

Calim inhaled deeply. "...I'm sorry. I'll be all right now. I just-"

"Yeah, yeah, I understand, I wonder what happened to my mom and sister sometimes myself. Now let's get going, I sense that there are some emotionally troubled bagels with strawberry cream cheese on them up on deck, and I need to comfort them, too," the Gallade said, letting go of his partner and brushing himself off before heading for the door to the washroom.


----------



## Flareth (Jul 15, 2008)

*Re: Poképhiles*

Purheart was on top of Josh. She licked his face lovingly.

_I love you_ Pureheart said.

"Right back at ya." he replied.


----------



## Gardevoir Girl (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: Poképhiles*

Amy sighed and turned away from the ocean, staring up at the sky for a moment and nearly receiving a faceful of Wingull droppings as her reward. She ducked inside with her arms over her head, only taking them away when the ceiling was safely over her. For a moment she was lost, but finally she reached her room and opened the door, only to walk into Jet.

"What are you doing?" Amy gasped, stumbling to regain her footing. "Why aren't you asleep?"

"I was going to start looking for you. I'm not tired."

"But still, you should sleep..."

"I just want to be with you."

Amy smiled as Jet's arms wound around her waist. She sighed and leaned against him, following as she felt him drawing her backward into the room. They sank down side by side on the bed and kissed again, each with their arms around the other.

"I love you," Amy murmured.

"Amy, will you...?"

Amy paused, looking into Jet's eyes. She sighed and shook her head. "I'm sorry. I'm just not ready to do it again."

Jet nodded understandingly. "It's all right. I'm happy just to be with you." He leaned his head against her shoulder and they simply sat together, enjoying the silence.


----------



## Meririn (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: Poképhiles*

A knock came on the door of Calim's room. He glanced over at Siyavash, then put the red dress shirt he'd swiped back on and buttoned his black jeans back up. He jogged over to the door and opened it up. 

"Is there anything I can do for you?" Calim asked, flipping his loose hair out of his eyes. Siyavash, to cover for why he was out of his Poke Ball, was meditating on the bed. The only purple glow that surrounded any part of him was centred exclusively on his horns - only part of his body that could use psychic energy.

The person at the door, a middle-aged, mustachioed vision of the perfect butler, nodded but once. "Everyone on the ship is formally invited to two events - the battle tournament tomorrow morning and the costume ball tomorrow evening," the prim man informed him. "The philanthropic president of Silph co. is hosting these events and has set up a clothing rental on the lower floor. He hopes to see you there." Then the man was gone, presumably to the next door.

Siyavash cracked open an eye as Calim closed the door. "I would love to battle, get my blood pumping," he said. 

The human male shook his head. "No way. I doubt we can got to the costume ball, either."

Siyavash shrugged. "We could, if the costumes are good enough. I could just pretend I'm a human in a Gallade suit," he suggested.

"We'll see what the others think," Calim decided.


----------



## Gardevoir Girl (Jul 17, 2008)

*Re: Poképhiles*

Amy stood up abruptly, nearly causing Jet to overbalance and fall off the bed. "Are you hungry?" she asked. "You didn't eat much before we left the restaurant."

Jet shook his head. "I'm feeling a bit seasick," he admitted. Amy quickly took a step back, but Jet reached for her hand again. "I'm just a bit shaky. I'm all right."

"Let's go out and try to find the others," Amy said. "Maybe looking for them will distract you."

With one hand on Jet's arm to steady him, Amy led him out of the room and through the hallways, looking for anyone vaguely recognizable.


----------



## Zeph (Jul 17, 2008)

*Re: Poképhiles*

((Sorry, guys, I've been really inactive here recently. Unless I've been removed or whatever, could someone please fill me in on what;'s happened since Jet attacked Amy? Again, I'm really sorry...))


----------



## Meririn (Jul 17, 2008)

*Re: Poképhiles*

((Basically, everything is repaired, everyone is invited to battling and a costume ball))


----------



## Gardevoir Girl (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: Poképhiles*

(OOC: People! Get your rear in gear! Don't let this roleplay die! I can't post until I have something to post about!)


----------



## Dragon_night (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: Poképhiles*

((OOC:Uh, should we just skip to when everyone's waking up the next morning for the battling and costume ball? *Coughskipcough*))


----------



## Meririn (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: Poképhiles*

((Sure, why not.))

With all of the drama and the excitement, it didn't take long for the next day to come. Siyavash was the first one in his room awake, and he looked over at Calim with raised eyebrows. "Oh Mew, I LOVE lemon meringue," the young man muttered in his sleep, a smile spread wide over his face. 

"That had better not be a sex dream," the Gallade intoned telepathically, loudly enough to make Calim jump up in bed, overbalance and fall on the floor. 

"What? What had better not be a sex dream?" the youth demanded in a sullen tone. He didn't like being woken up, but had learned to live with it from his partner. 

"You seriously don't remember? Well, it isn't that important. We've got to reserve our costumes. Come on, let's up and at them, we haven't got all day," Siyavash said.

Calim shook his head. "I barely even know how to dance, I don't know why you're so enthusiastic. Hey, wait, you're ENTHUSIASTIC about dancing?!?" he asked in disbelief. 

The helmeted Pokemon's face reddened. "No, I'm not, now get going."

"You ARE! You want to dance! I knew there was a Gallade in there somewhere!" Calim cheered.

They arrived at the checkout before most people arrived. Calim went right off into the more glitzy get-ups while Siyavash went for accessories and ways to make it look more like he was a dressed up human than a Pokemon.


----------



## Flareth (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: Poképhiles*

Pureheart padded over to Josh and smacked him with her tail.

"Gah!" Josh exclaimed, waking up.

"Good, you're awake." she said, "How am I gonna dress up?"

Josh and Pureheart rushed to the checkout.

"Hey Calim." Josh greeted, "Have a nice sleep?"


----------



## Gardevoir Girl (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: Poképhiles*

Amy stirred and slowly opened her eyes to see Jet looking into her eyes. His arms were wrapped tightly around her waist under their blanket. "Good morning," he said softly.

Amy quickly looked down, relieved to see that she was wearing her clothes. "Morning," she told Jet. "Are you feeling better today?"

"A little. Are we going to the battle tournament?"

Amy hesitated. "Jet... it's been a long time since you battled more than a wild Rattata. Don't be upset, but... you're not strong enough."

He gently brushed her hair away from her face. "We can watch. Maybe some of the others will be competing and we can cheer them on."

Amy nodded and climbed out of bed, pausing to stuff her feet into her shoes before she crossed to the door. Jet trailed after her and she turned to him as they reached the door.

"Don't stay too close to me," Amy warned. "People might figure out that we're together. Just look like a friend rather than a lover."

She pushed open the door, letting them both out into the hallway, and began searching for the others.


----------



## Meririn (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: Poképhiles*

Calim looked furtively over at where Siyavash was, then sighed. "It was an all right sleep. How about yours? What do you think you're going to dress like?" he inquired. "I think I'm going to try to look like a Gardevoir."


----------



## Dragon_night (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: Poképhiles*

Gardevoir opened her eyes, slightly fluttering them before having them open fully. In front of her was Ty, standing next to the bed. He back away as soon as he realized she was awake, and thought, There’s a battle thing on today, as well as a dance. 

Gardevoir pushed herself up from the bed, and slid off until her feet touched the ground. She noticed the look on Ty’s face; something somber yet angry. _What’s wrong?_ she asked.

Nothing. Come on, we need to meet up with the others.

Again, he left without letting her say anything else. She looked around the room to see him leaving, and shook her head to relieve herself of her tiredness. Eventually, she teleported to the checkpoint at the same time Ty got there.

_So, what are we doing today?_ Gardevoir asked.


----------



## Flareth (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: Poképhiles*

"It was fine." Josh said, "What Pokemon do I look like? And act like?"


----------



## Gardevoir Girl (Jul 22, 2008)

*Re: Poképhiles*

With Jet trailing behind her, Amy made her way to the checkout to reserve her outfit for that night. She gazed around absently for a moment before pointing out a Beautifly costume to Jet. "What do you think of that?"

"Well, I'm not wearing it."

Amy laughed. "Of course you're not. It'd just look weird on you."

Jet studied Amy for a moment. "I think it would suit you," he said.


----------



## Meririn (Jul 23, 2008)

*Re: Poképhiles*

Calim shrugged. "To be honest, I was never very good at learning about Pokemon. The only one I really know anything about is Gallade. Maybe Ninetales?" he suggested. He was looking at a long white dross with a slit in the middle. It looked like it would fit him. Now to find some crinoline.... Scanning the racks, he found an underskirt that seemed to go with what he was holding. 'Maybe I can pull this off,' he thought to himself, waving at Amy when she came into his line of vision.


----------



## Flareth (Jul 23, 2008)

*Re: Poképhiles*

Josh picked up a Latios costume and a Hitmonchan costume. Pureheart was busy strolling around the Pokemon costume section (Like those pet costumes.).

"Guys, what do you think I should wera?" he asked, "This or this."


----------



## Dragon_night (Jul 23, 2008)

*Re: Poképhiles*

Gardevoir looked around all the cos tums while Ty slumped in a corner with his arms crossed and an annoyed look on his face.

I told you I'm not going to dress up as anything.

She ignored him, still searching until she came across a Cubone costume. She smiled and picked it out. _I think this one suits you._

Are you saying I'm the kind of person to wear my dead mom's skull.

_Yes._

...

_For me?_ she asked.

He looked at her; scrutinized her until finally he moved from the corner, uncrossing his arms. Fine, but I want you to battle in the tournament.

_Reh?_ She waited a moment for him to say something else, but he didn't. He actually meant it. _But I thought you-_

I do. I'm not entering it to battle.

_What?_

Ty moved closer to her and took the costume. It was big and clunky, and about five times bigger then the average Cubone, making it the perfect size for him to wear.

Equal exchange. An eye for an eye. You want me to dance in this costume, I want to enter that tournament.


----------



## Gardevoir Girl (Jul 23, 2008)

*Re: Poképhiles*

Amy waved to Calim when she noticed him, then became aware of Jet's absence. She spun around, searching for him, and finally located his tail sticking out from behind a rack. She approached him to see him browsing the outfits and shoving aside a Raichu costume.

"You don't need to dress up," she pointed out. "You're a Pokemon. Or did you forget?"

"No, I just... I was just looking."

"Looking for...?"

"Nothing in particular. Just looking."

Amy watched suspiciously as Jet resumed his search, seemingly without a target in mind.


----------



## Alliniere (Jul 23, 2008)

*Re: Poképhiles*

Milanda and Typhlosion were discussing the battling and Roleplay.
"I AM NOT! NEVER! NO!"
"But you'd look so adorable in that Cyndaquil costume."
"YOU JUST WANT ME TO BE YOUR 'BABY'! PAEDOPHILE!!"
"Milanda, people are staring."
"AUGH!" And with that, Milanda dove into the costume rack to hide.
"Fine. Don't. We'll just watch then". Milanda's muffled voice sent back a response. She had become entangled in the rack, somehow, and attempts to get out only lead to her falling out in a mess of at least 8 different costumes.
"Great". Typhlosion just laughed at her.


----------



## Flareth (Jul 23, 2008)

*Re: Poképhiles*

Josh decided on the Hitmonchan costume. The Latios one was too clunky.

-----

Pureheart searched around the Pokemon Costume section. She found two costumes that would fit her. A Buneary costume and a Lucario Costume.

_Hey, which one should I choose?_ she said to anyone in the group within range.


----------



## Alliniere (Jul 24, 2008)

*Re: Poképhiles*

Milanda answered, but her reply was pretty much useless.
"Is'nt it... redundant for pokemon to be dressing as other pokemon?"


----------



## Gardevoir Girl (Jul 24, 2008)

*Re: Poképhiles*

Amy reserved the Beautifly outfit and returned to Jet, who had given up searching. "Come for a walk?"

Jet followed her outside and onto the deck, where she leaned against the rail and stared into the sea. Jet braced his back against the rail and avoided looking at the water.

"What were you looking for?" she asked.

"I wasn't looking for anything," he replied. "I was just looking at the outfits. I thought that if the others were dressing up, maybe I should as well."

Amy glanced around to make sure they were alone, then reached out and gently stroked Jet's cheek with her fingertips. "You're perfect the way you are," she whispered.

He smiled self-consciously. "I'll stand out like an Umbreon in a field of Mareep at the dance. I'll be the only one not dressed up."


----------



## Flareth (Jul 24, 2008)

*Re: Poképhiles*

_I know, Milanda. But who says Pokemon can't dress up?_ Pureheart said.

Josh reserved the Hitmonchan outfit and Pureheart's Lucario outfit.


----------



## Meririn (Jul 26, 2008)

*Re: Poképhiles*

Calim went to try on his assembled Gardevoir costume. It was tight, but it fit. As he was admiring his appearance in a mirror, he caught a glance at Siyavash as he went by.

"Um, Si, is that... Is that glitter?"

The Gallade folded his arms. "Makes my face look like a mask, doesn't it?" he responded defensively.

Now that Calim could see him full-on, he jumped. "Wow, it really does," he murmured, walking over and touching his Pokemon mate. 

Siyavash grinned, satisfied. "Come on, then. Time for breakfast," he declared. Calim changed back into his normal clothes, then the two went upstairs to locate a table.


----------



## Dragon_night (Jul 28, 2008)

*Re: Poképhiles*

((Ack, I won't let this die!))

_It's time to eat,_ Gardevoir said, looking at Ty holding the Cubone costume. With relief, Ty threw it down and walked away, pausing briefly for Gadevoir to follow.

You going to eat everything this time?

_Yes. Why?_

Because, you're getting skinnier, and I need you to be full when the battle comes around.

Nothing else was said between them as they made their way upstairs.


----------



## Gardevoir Girl (Jul 29, 2008)

*Re: Poképhiles*

Amy leaned against Jet, her arms around his waist and his paws stroking her hair. "Isn't this romantic?" she breathed. "Standing on the deck of a ship, alone together..."

"Amy... let's forget about the others, let's just go back to our room..."

Amy loosened her grip on the Lucario, looking troubled. "Jet, I've told you... there are some things I'm just not comfortable with. I love you, but..."

"But you don't feel ready to take the next step," Jet recited dully. "It's already happened twice. Why are you still so uncomfortable about it?"

"I just am," Amy said. "Come on, let's go and have breakfast."

"You go ahead," Jet muttered, turning away. "I want to stay here a while longer."

Amy took a step toward the door and glanced back nervously before disappearing inside. Jet remained where he was, staring into the distance and remembering the excitable girl Amy had been before her mother's death.


----------



## Meririn (Jul 29, 2008)

*Re: Poképhiles*

((Okay guys I think I'm going to speed things up to the ball, does anyone have any objections? Dragon_Night, you could describe how things went in the battle.))


----------



## Flareth (Jul 29, 2008)

*Re: Poképhiles*

(It's fine with me)


----------



## Dragon_night (Jul 29, 2008)

*Re: Poképhiles*

((Alright. Speedy away!

Oh yeah, this is an extremely long post because I got out of hand :/ Sorry >.>))

There were a few choice words that could have described the first battle. Most of them would have gotten Ty punched in the face by one of the contestants. It would have been a surprise if they did, considering he was still disguised as a girl, and many of the men there had gone ga-ga over him as soon as they saw him. 

They didn't like him/her after the fist battle.

Ty was only a teenager, who, unknown to the contestants, never battle with pokemon in his life. Thus, he left it all up to Gardevoir, who was an experienced fighter, who also hadn't fought in over a year.

And yet somehow they managed to defeat the first opponents Magikarp.

Oh God, these idiot's are going easy on me.

_I'm sure giving them the middle finger is changing their minds..._ 

Sure enough, the next opponent came out with a Dragonite.

Unfortunately, the weight of the dragon, and the sheer size of it were more then enough to make the battle easy. The battlefield the contest was held on (or, more specifically, one of the many battle rooms for this Tournament) was a small room, just big enough for a battle. The floors and wall were made out of old style wood (or at least, were painted to look that way) and there was only one bright light the hung loosely from the celling. And with the room being small, the Dragonite only ended up looking stupid while crashing into the walls, nearly hitting the only light source, and hitting many of the people watching.

And all during the battle, Gardevoir has set up an mind link with the Pokemon and Ty while just narrowly teleporting way from attacks.

Are you sure your trainer likes you? Or is his only wish to use you like he uses all your other team mates? Is the only time you come out of that ball is when you need to battle. Think carefully about your master. He doesn't deserve you, and chances are, only treats you as a tool for battle. So get away while you can and find someone better. And when that doesn't work, as it never does, go and live with your kind.

Throughout the battle he would say the same thing in different ways until the battle ended with Gardevoir confusing the dragon and making it hit into the wall repededly. She had been listening in on what Ty was saying the whole time, and asked, _Are you trying to make them unhappy?_


Ty shrugged his shoulders, watching at the man they had just faced returned his Dragonite and walk away. I'm trying to make the Dragonite happy. I could care less for the human.

Oh yeah, nice job defeating it without my commands.

In the second battle, they faced a girl this time, one that was about Ty's age too. She took out her pokeball, and released a Machoke.

The battle lasted as long as the Dragonite, with Ty talking, and Gardevoir fighting on her own. 

But then the fourth battle came. The opponent sent out an Umbreon, looking smugly at Ty, who returned the look with one that could have been mistaken for the devil. Before the fight even started, he called it off. The other's contestant looked pissed as Gardevoir announced he gave up. They were expecting a fight. But, they let them leave, giving them dirty looks as they left, and commenting "Why are ya quitin'? Or do ya just not want to fight anything where ya might lose?!"

Ty left with flipping them another birdy, and Gardevoir teleported him and her away before they did anything about it. Both appeared in their room, and immediately Ty slumped on the couch, closing the window curtains that had were behind it.

He asked in a bored though, Okay, I guess I have to do this Ball thing, right?

Gardevoir nodded. _Yes._ She paused for a moment, moving to the bed and looking at the clock on the wall.[/i] Any reason you pulled me out of the fight?[/i]

It was an Umbreon. There's a type advantage, and the battle would probably end with your anorexic body on the floor, or you in pain. Neither seemed neccicary since linking my mind to a dark type won't work.

She didn't want to say anything, but she regretted pulling out of the fight. Inside, she kind of missed battling. And with Ty standing where her only trainer used to be...

She looked at the clock again. The tournament only took an hour out of the day. _So, are we just going to wait until the Ball?_

Well, you can do whatever, I'll just stay here out of everyone's eyes.


----------



## Flareth (Jul 29, 2008)

*Re: Poképhiles*

Josh was watching the battles. He was shocked when Ty quit.

_Josh, they're asking for new competitors._ Purheart mewed.

"So?" Josh said, raising his left eyebrow.

_I wanna battle._ she said.

"Sir, I would like to enter the competition with my Delcatty." Josh stammered.


----------



## Meririn (Jul 30, 2008)

*Re: Poképhiles*

The man running the battles looked down at Josh (he was sitting on a lifeguard chair). "All right. You will need to give me her information, however," he said.


----------



## Flareth (Jul 30, 2008)

*Re: Poképhiles*

"Her  name is Pureheart, she's female...." Josh said.

_What else do i say?_ he thought.


----------



## Alliniere (Jul 30, 2008)

*Re: Poképhiles*

Typhlosion and Milanda had taken seats in a corner, then poured various soda's on the seats aroudn them so nobody would sit near them, and thus, hear what they were talking about.
"Are you sure you don't want to compete Typhlosion?" Typhlosion replied as sarcastically as possible.
"Are you sure you don't want to cosplay, Milanda?"
"I hate you."
"I love you too."


----------



## Gardevoir Girl (Jul 31, 2008)

*Re: Poképhiles*

Amy made her way alone to the arena to watch the battles, but after Ty and Gardevoir gave up she decided Jet had been away for too long. Not noticing that Josh and Pureheart were about to compete, Amy left her seat and edged away through the rows of spectators, making her way as silently as possible out of the arena.


----------



## Meririn (Jul 31, 2008)

*Re: Poképhiles*

"You're in," the man in the chair said to Josh, giving him a certificate that told him when his first battle would be.

~~

"Battles, I want to see them," Siyavash demanded, catching a glimpse of a poster while they walked through the halls. 

Calim shook his head and grabbed the Gallade's arm. "No way. Remember the last time you battled?"

"Yeah, we fell in love," Siyavash said.

Calim rolled his eyes. "You tackled the other Pokemon down, used your thighs as a vice on his arms so that he couldn't move, and didn't stop punching him in the face. I had to go hug you to immobilize you."

Siyavash frowned. "I don't see what the problem is, we won," he responded.

Calim took the Gallade by his hand. "Come on, we need to get a map and decide where we're getting off, anyway," the human said.

"Shouldn't everyone - wait. You want to just slip off without telling anyone?" Siyavash asked incredulously.

Now it was Calim's turn to look away. "I'm a wanted criminal. I don't want to hold them back. They've been through so much," he murmured.

Siyavash wrapped an arm around Calim's shoulders, saying, "They already said that you should stay. You need to stop considering yourself different." Still, he could see that Calim was not convinced.


----------



## Flareth (Jul 31, 2008)

*Re: Poképhiles*

"Thank you, sir." Josh said, dashing away.

He turned to Pureheart.

"ARE YOU INSANE?" he yelled.

_Stop making a scene, I wanna fight._ Pureheart mewed.


----------



## Gardevoir Girl (Aug 4, 2008)

*Re: Poképhiles*

Amy was not paying attention to where she was walking, with the result that she almost walked right into Calim.

"Sorry!" she exclaimed, grabbing the nearest wall to steady herself. She noticed Calim's expression and took a step closer. "Are you all right?"


----------



## Meririn (Aug 5, 2008)

*Re: Poképhiles*

Calim smiled weakly at Amy. "I'll be fine. How have you been? Everything all right?" he asked. "Does Jet battle?" He tried not to make eye contact; he didn't feel like he could lie to someone he was starting to consider a friend.


----------



## Gardevoir Girl (Aug 5, 2008)

*Re: Poképhiles*

"No, he doesn't battle," Amy said reluctantly. "He's too out-of-practice. His attacks can't do enough damage to defeat a Rattata."

She glanced down the hallway, but didn't see Jet or anyone else nearby. She felt like she needed to tell someone. "Sometimes I don't know if Jet still loves me," she admitted quietly. "Whenever we're alone together, he always starts hinting that he wants sex, and he gets upset when I say no. And then there's this," she added, motioning to her black eye. "I'm starting to think he's only sticking around for sex, and to use me as a punching bag."

She shook her head. "Sorry. I didn't mean to unload on you. I should go and look for him." Without waiting for a reply she turned and hurried along the hallway, searching for Jet.


----------



## Alliniere (Aug 6, 2008)

*Re: Poképhiles*

Milanda left to find a washroom, and was wandering the halls. Eventually, she found some staff on the ship, probably the only person who hadn't gone to wash the battles.
"Just down the hall, on your left."
"Thanks a bunch." She continued on her way, before hearing the voices, loud idiots.
"Pssh, Why you keep a picture of that Pokemon?!". The voice had a fake 'street' accent.
"I told you man, this thing saved my life." The second voice was offended.
"Yeah?"
"Yeah, pulled me outta the fire."
"Good, cause I was worried you were going all pokephile on me, man!"
"No Man, I ain't no fag!", at that last word Milanda felt as if someone had punched her in the stomach. She ran to the bathroom, and locked herself in the stall and began to cry, loud sobs. Her eyes were wide and fearful, her whole body shaking. She felt every horrible emotion it was possible to feel. She could'nt really understand, and could only mouth the same word.
"Why....?"


----------



## Flareth (Aug 6, 2008)

*Re: Poképhiles*

Josh stood up to battle, Pureheart by his side.

"Why isn't that Delcatty in it's Pokeball?" a person whispered.

Josh ignored them.

"Ready?" he whispered.

_Ready!_


----------



## Dragon_night (Aug 8, 2008)

*Re: Poképhiles*

(Revive! >3)

Out of curiosity, and the need to battle, Gardevoir returned back to the battle arena's. She walked until she found the battle Josh was in, and sat down with some spectators to watch.


----------



## Alliniere (Aug 9, 2008)

*Re: Poképhiles*

"Hmm. Where did Milanda get to?"
Typhlosion was absorbed in watching the battles, remembering how much she liked burning those who attacked their home.... and trying not to. She wandered around, and eventually resigned to the fact that she couldn't find her. The thought took a moment or two to set in, then, she worried, and paniced. Rushing around the halls, trying to find anyone she knew, she ran into Calim. Her voice was com9ing out in short breaths, the fear consuming any real though.
"I can't find Milanda... Not in my room, or hers... I can't find her!"


----------



## Gardevoir Girl (Aug 10, 2008)

*Re: Poképhiles*

Amy had been heading toward the deck, but something made her double back and aim for the cabin instead. Pushing open the door, she immediately saw Jet curled up on the bed. She closed the door silently behind her and approached him.

"Jet?"

He lifted his head. "What do you want?"

Amy sank down beside him. "Jet, I'm sorry. I love you, but sometimes it just seems like you only want sex."

Jet pushed himself into a sitting position on the bed. "That's not all I want. I just... I don't know. There are times when it seems like you don't want our relationship to go any further. You'll do everything except that. Everyone else talks so casually about it, but you act like it's a crime."

"Jet..."

Amy bit her lip. "I'm sorry." Before he could react she pulled him into a tight hug, then glanced anxiously at the door. "If you want me to, I will."

A while later, lying together in the bed, Jet leaned forward and kissed Amy's neck. "I really do love you."

Amy smiled and hugged him. "Same here. Do you want to go and watch what's left of the battle competition?"

"Why not? We might be able to see some of the others battling."


----------



## Flareth (Aug 10, 2008)

*Re: Poképhiles*

The trainer Josh was battling sent out a Raticate.

_A little game of cat and mouse, eh._ Pureheart giggled.

She started to sing and pleasant melody. The raticate fell to the ground in a pleasant slumber. Pureheart sprinted over and started slapping it multiple times with her tail.


----------



## Meririn (Aug 11, 2008)

*Re: Poképhiles*

Calim grabbed Typhlosion by the shoulders and looked her in the eyes. "Calm down. Everything will be all right. Now, where did you last see her?" he asked.


----------



## Alliniere (Aug 13, 2008)

*Re: Poképhiles*

"She was at the arena, said she was tired of watching, and was going to go out... None of the staff understand me, I can't figure out if they've seen her... I'm worried, if they think she's sick, her veins, they stand out.... what'll they do? or if someone found her, and caught her... and I wasn't there..." Calim's gaze calmed her down enough to talk, but she was still shaking, still, the aggression of her species made her want to blow down every door until she found Milanda. Even as she breathed, small, very small, amounts of fire came from her mouth, cinders rising from her shoulders (she had enough control no to burn Calim).

"Help me find her!" It was as much a command as it was a desperate, and shameful plea for help. Shameful, that she had to ask for another's help to find *her* mate.


----------



## Flareth (Aug 13, 2008)

*Re: Poképhiles*

The Raticate woke up and retorted with a Hyper Fang. It hit Pureheart's shoulder. A little cut started to form.

Pureheart tried to sing, but her voice just wouldn't come out.

_I can't sing! I dunno why, but my voice isn't working!_ Pureheart growled.

During her misfortune, the Raticate used Super Fang on her, making her cut worse.


----------



## Meririn (Aug 19, 2008)

*Re: Poképhiles*

Calim reached out to take Typhlosion's paw. "I'll help you, don't worry," he said.

((Should I skip the plot ahead a bit or just let this die? Interest seems pretty weak and I'm going into grade twelve, I won't have as much time to spend on this sort of thing ><)


----------



## Dragon_night (Aug 19, 2008)

*Re: Poképhiles*

(Well, I thought we were originally going to skip past this part :3 I'd rather not have this RP die, so I vote skip.)


----------



## Alliniere (Aug 20, 2008)

*Re: Poképhiles*

(skippy!)


----------

